# Dubia Roaches & locusts



## dannyg1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi.

I feed my bearded dragon locusts and Dubia Roaches. I was wondering if i could keep these together in the same tub. Its a 40gal and would only have 2 tubs of xl locusts and 1 tub of adult roaches per week so plenty of room and wont be in there more than a week as they will be eaten. Would be much easier if i could in terms of cleaning, heating and feeding them. 

Also. What other livefoods could I get my beardie? just trying to mix it up a bit.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

i wouldnt say so, as they would prob fight , and you would have more dead than alive, id keep them seperate.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

my bd loves mario worms. I tryed him with meal worms but he now turns his nose up at them as if to say " what the hells that, theres nowt to it" lol he loves locus and has a pinky every month as a treat . he would eat them daily is he could hahahaha


----------



## dannyg1 (Oct 10, 2011)

yeah he has worms occasionaly, seems to upset his stomach though :/. I will start to give him some pinkies as he is now 20months. Thanks!


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

your welcome, like i said tho with pinkies there just a treat as there very fatty. And if getting frozen make sure there defrosted xx


----------

